
SuperTuxKart team leader leaves after 13 years with the project - MayeulC
http://blog.supertuxkart.net/2019/05/my-departure-from-supertuxkart.html
======
MayeulC
Original submission found on reddit [0]

Here is a summary if you don't want to read the full text (which contains a
nice historical overview with screenshots).

 _Hiker_ 's initial involvement with STK:

> I discovered TuxKart in 2006 after installing the latest SUSE distribution
> [...]

> I tried to look for the community developing SuperTuxKart, only to learn
> that the project had been basically dead and the game in an unplayable state
> for over one year.

His explanation for stepping down:

> the newer team members preferred to pursue a faster-paced development style
> with fewer reviews, less documentation, less oversight and a reduced need
> for consensus

Team members _Auria_ (co-leader) and _Arthur_ (social media manager) also
decided to step down.

Team members _Benau_ and _Alayan_ have been elected as new team leaders.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/bpb44y/supert...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/bpb44y/supertuxkart_team_leader_leaves_after_13_years/)

~~~
app4soft
> less documentation, less oversight and a reduced need for consensus

This is TL:DR; about gamedev in 2019

